# Impala cigarettes



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

what do people pay for them over here by the pack?


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

what is an impala cigarette?? pics??


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

ONLY SEEN THEM ONCE IN MEXICO, HAVENT SEEN ANY IN THE US


http://www.cigarettespedia.com/index.php/I...S-20-S_-_Mexico


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Hard to find nowadays.


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

ya people just use em for display. but im tryna figure out the average price for em over here cuz ive heard some ppl pay some crazy amount just for a pack


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

they got tequila too but no 1 can find that either


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what color pack did they come in.....


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Aug 6 2009, 08:31 PM~14698570
> *what color pack did they come in.....
> *


My buddy has a pack like the 1 in that link up there. but do u kno what people pay for them out here? cuz i no its hard to find em. so mayb thats y people pay a crazy amount? :dunno:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ABOUT A 100.00 A PACK :biggrin:


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 6 2009, 08:51 PM~14698790
> *ABOUT A 100.00 A PACK :biggrin:
> *


really? ive heard some buddys paid like 40


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2_69impalas_@Aug 6 2009, 07:54 PM~14698834
> *really? ive heard some buddys paid like 40
> *


I SOLD MY LAST PACK FOR 100.00 :dunno:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 6 2009, 07:55 PM~14698848
> *I SOLD MY LAST PACK FOR 100.00 :dunno:
> *


I WISH I DIDNT SELL IT


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 6 2009, 08:56 PM~14698853
> *I WISH I DIDNT SELL IT
> *


ya i heard that there hard to find.. my ladys got her family on the look in mexico shes got em lookin for the cigs and the tequila but i heard the tequila is damn near imposible to find


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

$65 a pack


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

why would someone want to pay that much for cigarettes...or even use them in a display.


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Aug 7 2009, 09:29 AM~14702297
> *why would someone want to pay that much for cigarettes...or even use them in a display.
> *


i think its cuz u cant get them over here thats y. they have tequila too i heard that goes for more


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's a pic. No, I don't have any.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Aug 7 2009, 05:19 PM~14706930
> *Here's a pic.  No, I don't have any.
> 
> 
> ...


   good thing you said you didnt have any or you would be blowing up with pm's :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 7 2009, 06:35 PM~14707047
> *   good thing you said you didnt have any or you would be blowing up with pm's :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I probably will anyway. You know Layitlow. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Aug 7 2009, 06:22 PM~14707371
> *I probably will anyway.  You know Layitlow.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2_69impalas_@Aug 6 2009, 08:09 PM~14698365
> *they got tequila too but no 1 can find that either
> *


I don't have any tequila either, but here's a pic. :biggrin:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Aug 8 2009, 08:43 PM~14714513
> *I don't have any tequila either, but here's a pic.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

uhhhhhhhhhh. i have a carton




i know i know pics or it didnt happen. so trust , i will get pics. but damn. not sure if im gonna sell any if they are they hard to find 



uhhhhh so how much would a carton go for :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

WTF IMP CIGS


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 9 2009, 01:36 PM~14717595
> *WTF LIMP DICKS
> *


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 9 2009, 12:15 AM~14715300
> *  uhhhhhhhhhh. i have a carton
> i know i know pics or it didnt happen. so trust , i will get pics. but damn. not sure if im gonna sell any if they are they hard to find
> uhhhhh so how much would  a carton go for  :biggrin:
> *


If you decide to sell any please let me know. Thanks...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 8 2009, 11:15 PM~14715300
> *  uhhhhhhhhhh. i have a carton
> i know i know pics or it didnt happen. so trust , i will get pics. but damn. not sure if im gonna sell any if they are they hard to find
> uhhhhh so how much would  a carton go for  :biggrin:
> *



packs go for $60 each so multiply that by amount of packs


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

im workin on gettin a couple of cartons :biggrin: . i have my people heavy in search right now for them. so if i get em ill let u guys kno


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2_69impalas_@Aug 10 2009, 04:49 PM~14728448
> *im workin on gettin a couple of cartons  :biggrin: . i have my people heavy in search right now for them. so if i get em ill let u guys kno
> *


 :angry: dont flood the market homie

:biggrin: we gotta tease em a lil at a time  













j/p  gotta go find mines.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Someone on here was gonna get a couple packs and unfold the boxes and reprint the boxes with a printing company, but I forgot who it was.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Heres a pack I have. Didnt know they were worth that much. Lol


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Aug 10 2009, 10:15 PM~14732242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Aug 8 2009, 09:43 PM~14714513
> *I don't have any tequila either, but here's a pic.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I GOT A BOTTLE LIKE THAT WHEN I WENT TO TJ :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Aug 10 2009, 10:15 PM~14732242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Albert!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

HAD MY HARDTOPS FOR YEARS


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Aug 13 2009, 10:14 PM~14765413
> *HAD MY HARDTOPS FOR YEARS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice! Do you have any single packs available?


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Aug 10 2009, 10:15 PM~14732242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you have the green ones...I have a pack of blue ones...looks like your ride is blue...mine is green...wanna trade?


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 9 2009, 10:48 PM~14720740
> *packs go for $60 each so multiply that by amount of packs
> *


thats $600 a carton...WTF??


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Aug 15 2009, 11:13 PM~14781513
> *thats $600 a carton...WTF??
> *


 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon+Aug 15 2009, 10:13 PM~14781513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Anyone got any forsale PM me...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:biggrin: found my carton. shoot me any offers on the whole carton,. complete and closed. or i will open and be selling single packs























pm me offers


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

nobody wants them now?













































































:dunno: put them away for another few years.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 23 2009, 09:56 PM~14860024
> *:biggrin:  found my carton. shoot me any offers on the whole carton,. complete and closed. or i will open and be selling single packs
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like two packs if you ever breakup the carton.


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

If you do open it up, Be careful with the carton opening it, then close it back up with some glue and sell the empty carton. Im sure someone would use it in thier display.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 23 2009, 09:56 PM~14860024
> *:biggrin:  found my carton. shoot me any offers on the whole carton,. complete and closed. or i will open and be selling single packs
> 
> 
> ...


How much for a pack or two??


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Aug 24 2009, 10:45 PM~14870221
> *How much for a pack or two??
> *


Ill take a pack also if you decide to open up the carton


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala+Aug 24 2009, 01:40 PM~14865586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok. looks like people are only looking for a pack or two so i will be opening the carton, probably keep 1 or 2 for myself. so the others are for sale. pm me some offers b4 i test the market on ebay. also, thanks for the idea represent316 :thumbsup: i'll do that


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 24 2009, 09:45 PM~14870962
> *ok. looks like people are only looking for a pack or two so i will be opening the carton, probably keep 1 or 2 for myself. so the others are for sale. pm me some offers b4 i test the market on ebay. also, thanks for the idea represent316  :thumbsup:  i'll do that
> *


 Sell them on here.  The ebay and paypal fees are out of control. :0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

ill take a pack


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Aug 24 2009, 08:52 PM~14871053
> *Sell them on here.    The ebay and paypal fees are out of control.  :0
> *


X2 and Ebay wont let you sell tobacco on Ebay

Tobacco policy


For legal reasons, we don't allow the sale of tobacco, cigars, cigarettes (of any type, not limited to tobacco), smokeless tobacco, or coupons for tobacco items.

Tobacco-related collectibles can be sold if sellers follow our specific policy guidelines below.

Violations of this policy may result in a range of actions, including:

Listing cancellation

Limits on account privileges

Account suspension 

Forfeit of eBay fees on cancelled listings 

Loss of PowerSeller status


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I WANT A PACK!!! PAY PAL READY!!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Aug 25 2009, 10:42 AM~14874964
> *X2 and Ebay wont let you sell tobacco on Ebay
> 
> Tobacco policy
> ...




:0 damn, didnt know that. well i guess its lay it low all the way  

got a few pm's.

taking offers. just remember. i will only be selling 8 packs out of the carton. gonna keep 2 for myself since they are becoming so rare


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 25 2009, 04:32 PM~14878561
> *:0  damn, didnt know that. well i guess its lay it low all the way
> 
> got a few pm's.
> ...


hey bro would you want to trade one of your teal packs for a blue hardtop pack? ive got a nice one for you if you want to.... thanks, wayne.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 25 2009, 10:41 PM~14883148
> *hey bro would you want to trade one of your teal packs for a blue hardtop pack? ive got a nice one for you if you want to.... thanks, wayne.
> *


  yo wayne. yeah i think i could hook that up for you bro. im keeping 2 packs for myself and so if yours dont sell then i will just keep one of mine and yours. :dunno: you gonna take a trip down here? are you gonna be at the sports fundraiser this sunday? hit me up.


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Send me a Pm I am intrested in a pack or two :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll take one...... :biggrin: I can get it off you on Sunday if your going to the fundraiser in San Jose ?


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 25 2009, 10:41 PM~14883148
> *hey bro would you want to trade one of your teal packs for a blue hardtop pack? ive got a nice one for you if you want to.... thanks, wayne.
> *


any extra blue one's for sale????


----------



## lowandslow64 (Nov 28, 2008)

damn i had a pack of those years ago had them on display in my ride for a long time came out from the gas station once and one of the girls in my car opened um a was smokin um :angry:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowandslow64_@Aug 27 2009, 07:18 AM~14896471
> *damn i had a pack of those years ago had them on display in my ride for a long time came out from the gas station once and one of the girls in my car opened um a was smokin um :angry:
> *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt got 3 packs left. but 2 are pending hit me up. first come first served.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 29 2009, 06:06 PM~14921956
> * ttt got 3 packs left. but 2 are pending hit me up. first come first served.
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

THEY DONT MAKE THE CIGARETTS NO MORE!!!!
THE BRAND CHANGE THE NAME TO SOMETHING ELSE!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

THE RED ONES ARE MORE RARE THAN THESE!!!! i LOOK FOR MY CARTON OF RED TO POST A PIC!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Aug 30 2009, 12:44 AM~14924829
> *THEY DONT MAKE THE  CIGARETTS NO MORE!!!!
> THE BRAND CHANGE THE NAME TO SOMETHING ELSE!!!!
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Aug 29 2009, 11:44 PM~14924829
> *THEY DONT MAKE THE  CIGARETTS NO MORE!!!!
> THE BRAND CHANGE THE NAME TO SOMETHING ELSE!!!!
> 
> ...


Im glad I got a pack


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Aug 30 2009, 12:51 AM~14924851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


iM KEEPING MY STASH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 fucken excandalow. i was just talking to juan a couple of hours ago and he told me you had a buch of them. he also told me what you were offering them to him for.............................................. guess that was before you seem this topic and realised that they arent around any more :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 30 2009, 08:30 PM~14930430
> *:0  fucken excandalow. i was just talking to juan a couple of hours ago and he told me you had a buch of them. he also told me what you were offering them to him for.............................................. guess that was before you seem this topic and realised that they arent around any more  :biggrin:
> *



*you got that right *</span>

:biggrin: 
<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>sorry juan


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Aug 7 2009, 09:29 AM~14702297
> *why would someone want to pay that much for cigarettes...or even use them in a display.
> *


SAME REASON PEOPLE SPEND ALOT ON COLOR BARS RECORD PLAYERS .....JUST BECAUSE


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:yes: 

just sold 1 more pack. down to my last 2 available

and 2 more packs still pending payment


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Just got my 2 packs, thanks Bro.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

your welcome bro.it was kool meeting you.



the pending packs have been sold. 





2 packs left.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 31 2009, 04:05 PM~14938918
> *your welcome bro.it was kool meeting you.
> the pending packs have been sold.
> 2 packs left.
> *


pm sent


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

got a carnal en el terre on a mission for some more old new stock!!! :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 2 2009, 05:21 PM~14962990
> *:0
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: hno: :yes:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Got my pack today and it looks good next to my 64 matchbook :biggrin: Thanks again


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:biggrin: glad your happy homie. i didnt really need a whole carton, kept 2 packs for myself and figured i'll let the rest go out to the homies. .................. the money didnt hurt :biggrin: . but for reals bro. glad your happy. sorry it took a few extra days. i was trying to find a kool way to send it so it wouldnt get messd up.








 still got 2 packs left. people hitting me up, but no 1 coming thru for these last 2 packs.

:dunno: 

they're here if some 1 wants them or i'll keep them


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Sep 3 2009, 07:29 PM~14975158
> *Got my pack today and it looks good next to my 64 matchbook :biggrin:  Thanks again
> *


PIC OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 3 2009, 10:25 PM~14977242
> *:biggrin:  glad your happy homie. i didnt really need a whole carton, kept 2 packs for myself and figured i'll let the rest go out to the homies. .................. the money didnt hurt :biggrin: . but for reals bro. glad your happy. sorry it took a few extra days. i was trying to find a kool way to send it so it wouldnt get messd up.
> still got 2 packs left. people hitting me up, but no 1 coming thru for these last 2 packs.
> 
> ...


iLL KEEP MY CARTONS :biggrin:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 3 2009, 09:28 PM~14977296
> *PIC OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!! :biggrin:
> *










:0


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 3 2009, 10:25 PM~14977242
> *:biggrin:  glad your happy homie. i didnt really need a whole carton, kept 2 packs for myself and figured i'll let the rest go out to the homies. .................. the money didnt hurt :biggrin: . but for reals bro. glad your happy. sorry it took a few extra days. i was trying to find a kool way to send it so it wouldnt get messd up.
> still got 2 packs left. people hitting me up, but no 1 coming thru for these last 2 packs.
> 
> ...


LAST 2 ARE MINE  ......CALL YOU IN THE MORNING !!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Sep 3 2009, 10:39 PM~14977423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dang too bad it dont say impala :angry:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 3 2009, 10:29 PM~14977309
> *iLL KEEP MY CARTONS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Sep 4 2009, 02:14 AM~14978357
> *LAST 2 ARE MINE   ......CALL YOU IN THE MORNING !!!!!
> *




 hit me up bro. been trying to get at you. missed you at the sports fundraiser , than couldnt find you at the sizzler gig, and jen aint answering her phone or returning calls :banghead: 






























:biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Sep 3 2009, 10:39 PM~14977423
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 down to 1 pack. the homie came thru at 10:30 with paypal for a pack.



67 vert. its yours if you want it bro. sorry i couldnt hold both packs for you . but i had to let money talk.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

i mite have 2 cartons by the end of the week. gotta friend whos in mexico rite now on the look so ill let u no if i get em


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 4 2009, 11:47 PM~14987121
> *:0  down to 1 pack. the homie came thru at 10:30 with paypal for a pack.
> 67 vert. its yours if you want it bro. sorry i couldnt hold both packs for you . but i had to let money talk.
> *



let me know if he dont get them


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

anyone selling any packs?
it would nice to show on my 65 impala :biggrin: LMK


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Sep 7 2009, 05:49 PM~15007107
> *anyone selling any packs?
> it would nice to show on my 65 impala :biggrin: LMK
> *


shit im tryin to hit up my boy 2 c if we have any luck hes in mexico right now.. but hes not answering the damn fone so im takin it theres no luck..... :angry:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Not for sale


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 7 2009, 10:52 PM~15011088
> *Not for sale
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

thanks to every1 for their interest in these cigs. unfortunately i am out. i have no more for sale. i will post again if i get lucky enuff to find another carton :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 9 2009, 08:55 AM~15025550
> *  thanks to every1 for their interest in these cigs. unfortunately i am out. i have no more for sale. i will post again if i get lucky enuff to find another carton  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 7 2009, 09:52 PM~15011088
> *Not for sale
> 
> 
> ...



haha theres nothing you dont got huh? :biggrin:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 9 2009, 08:55 AM~15025550
> *  thanks to every1 for their interest in these cigs. unfortunately i am out. i have no more for sale. i will post again if i get lucky enuff to find another carton  :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S AGAIN BRO FOR HOLDING THE PACK FOR ME......LET ME KNOW IF YOU COME ACROSS ANYMORE ,OR IF YOU DECIDE TO SELL ONE OF YOUR PACK'S...  


BIG JOE


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## ChulaCustoms (Apr 11, 2009)

NO FUCKIN WAYYYYYYYY I NEED SOME NINJA!


----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY (Aug 22, 2006)

What are packs going for?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 9 2009, 08:55 AM~15025550
> *  thanks to every1 for their interest in these cigs. unfortunately i am out. i have no more for sale. i will post again if i get lucky enuff to find another carton  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks brother i got my package today Well worth every penny!!!!!!! good looking out bro very professionally packaged!!!!


----------



## A.Retana (Feb 4, 2009)

$100 PACK SHIT ILL LOOK FOR SOME AND SELL THEM TO YOU


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A.Retana_@Sep 13 2009, 01:56 PM~15067576
> *$100 PACK SHIT ILL LOOK FOR SOME AND SELL THEM TO YOU
> *


GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

no body else got anymore?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:no:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

TTT'


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 12 2009, 08:42 PM~15063313
> *Thanks brother i got my package today Well worth every penny!!!!!!! good looking out bro very professionally packaged!!!!
> *


X2! Here are mine:


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 26 2009, 09:48 PM~15196333
> *X2! Here are mine:
> 
> 
> *




you looking to get rid of them? :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Sep 27 2009, 02:10 AM~15197524
> *you looking to get rid of them? :biggrin:
> *


No, sorry I just got them.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 26 2009, 08:48 PM~15196333
> *X2! Here are mine:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Aug 7 2009, 06:19 PM~14706930
> *Here's a pic.  No, I don't have any.
> 
> 
> ...



These 2 boxs belong to me, they are sitting on the hood of my car. I have promissed a few cats that I would open the boxes but man.......I'm not sure If I want to do that. But if I do, I will let you guys know first.


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

open the box and sell them ill take a pack


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 29 2009, 12:28 AM~15215752
> *These 2 boxs belong to me, they are sitting on the hood of my car.  I have promissed a few cats that I would open the boxes but man.......I'm not sure If I want to do that.  But if I do, I will let you guys know first.
> *


top one is already open!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I know some one that will have 4 packs for sale in vegas "HE WON'T SHIP THEM SO DON'T ASK"


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 6 2009, 10:44 PM~15289453
> *I know some one that will have 4 packs for sale in vegas "HE WON'T SHIP THEM SO DON'T ASK"
> *


How can we get in touch with him and how much $ is he asking?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Oct 6 2009, 10:55 PM~15290001
> *How can we get in touch with him and how much $ is he asking?
> *



pm eastbay68 for details


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

$60 a pack


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

IF YOU BUY ONE PACK DO YOU GET A PEPSI COLA MORE BOUNCE TO THE OUNCE VINTAGE AD? :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 7 2009, 09:09 PM~15298578
> *IF YOU BUY ONE PACK DO YOU GET A PEPSI COLA MORE BOUNCE TO THE OUNCE VINTAGE AD? :biggrin:
> *


Thats a keeper but I might kick down a beer


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 7 2009, 08:12 PM~15298603
> *Thats a keeper but I might kick down a beer
> *



I HAD TO HUNT ONE DOWN...IT WAS TOO BAD ASS NOT TO OWN ONE.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 7 2009, 09:06 PM~15298548
> *$60 a pack
> 
> 
> ...


HEY JOE ARE THEY IN THE FRIDGE FOR A REASON!?? :0


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 7 2009, 11:14 PM~15299673
> *HEY JOE ARE THEY IN THE FRIDGE FOR A REASON!?? :0
> *


they're just chilling :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

1 pack sold :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 7 2009, 11:21 PM~15298725
> *I HAD TO HUNT ONE DOWN...IT WAS TOO BAD ASS NOT TO OWN ONE.
> *


pics?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

WHERE ALL THESE PEOPLE THAT WANTED THESE SMOKES. THINKING OF BUYING THEM ALL AND JACK UP THE PRICE  :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 10 2009, 07:02 PM~15321485
> *WHERE ALL THESE PEOPLE THAT WANTED THESE SMOKES. THINKING OF BUYING THEM ALL AND JACK UP THE PRICE   :biggrin:
> *


I DARE YOU....


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

EXCANDALOW
THEY DONT MAKE THE CIGARETTS NO MORE!!!!
THE BRAND CHANGE THE NAME TO SOMETHING ELSE!!!!


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 7 2009, 09:06 PM~15298548
> *$60 a pack
> 
> 
> ...


SEND ME SOME INFO ....I WANT 1 - 2 PACK'S



BIGJOE


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 10 2009, 07:02 PM~15321485
> *WHERE ALL THESE PEOPLE THAT WANTED THESE SMOKES. THINKING OF BUYING THEM ALL AND JACK UP THE PRICE   :biggrin:
> *


I PMed him my number. I was in Vegas Saturday and Sunday. Never heard from him. :dunno:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT+Oct 12 2009, 12:57 AM~15329837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never got a PM from you


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala+Oct 12 2009, 12:04 AM~15329842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS JOE $30 A PACK WAS A GREAT DEAL :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

wow....i missed out....agian.... :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 15 2009, 04:49 PM~15370163
> *wow....i missed out....agian.... :angry:
> *




HE HIT JUST ABOUT EVERYONE UP...EVEN "THEM" BROTHERS OF YOURS :biggrin: ONE OF THE GUYS' KID SAID MY DAD DONT SMOKE :roflmao:


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

still got some or what ?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 27 2009, 10:49 PM~15489018
> *still got some or what ?
> *


No they all sold in Vegas


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 28 2009, 12:52 PM~15493603
> *No they all sold in Vegas
> *


CUANTO??? :0


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 29 2009, 10:21 PM~15510980
> *CUANTO??? :0
> *


$50 a pack


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 30 2009, 03:27 AM~15512205
> *$50 a pack
> *


damm...i would of bought all of them :cheesy:


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

got some newports forsale shit.20 bucks


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Nov 8 2009, 08:57 AM~15597303
> *got some newports forsale shit.20 bucks
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

how bout some slims.15.99


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i got gt1s for 19.99 plus shipping and handeling


----------



## chivo62 (Apr 18, 2009)

I got a carton of the green and white and a couple of packs of the other


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

PM also if you all got any left dont care if the pack is open or not. I would actually would prefer an open pack, the plan is to unfold the box completely and and make exact duplicates on similar stock where you would be able to cut them out, fold it and use the guts of any ol regular pack to make them look authentic. I would also be able to change colors to closely match your car.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 id be interested in that


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 27 2009, 06:52 AM~15796430
> *PM also if you all got any left dont care if the pack is open or not. I would actually would prefer an open pack, the plan is to unfold the box completely and and make exact duplicates on similar stock where you would be able to cut them out, fold it and use the guts of any ol regular pack to make them look authentic. I would also be able to change colors to closely match your car.
> *


:0 :0 Good idea


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chivo62_@Nov 27 2009, 07:07 AM~15796302
> *I got a carton of the green and white and a couple of packs of the other
> *


I'LL TAKE A PACK


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

I HAVE A EXTRA PACK ILL LET GO 


SOLD


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

:0


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 27 2009, 07:52 AM~15796430
> *PM also if you all got any left dont care if the pack is open or not. I would actually would prefer an open pack, the plan is to unfold the box completely and and make exact duplicates on similar stock where you would be able to cut them out, fold it and use the guts of any ol regular pack to make them look authentic. I would also be able to change colors to closely match your car.
> *


  IAM INTERESTED


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Nov 30 2009, 09:38 PM~15826694
> *I HAVE A EXTRA PACK ILL LET GO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

I got 4 packs......









SOLD


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

THE RED ONES ARE MORE RARE THAN THESE!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Aug 7 2009, 05:19 PM~14706930
> *Here's a pic.  No, I don't have any.
> 
> 
> ...


Do they make them in convertible LOL


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 18 2009, 02:36 AM~16017694
> *Do they make them in convertible LOL
> *


soft pak would be ragtop :dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

HAVE A FRIEND THAT HAS A CARTON OF MENTHOL HARDTOPS. WILL POST PICS AS SOON AS I GET SOME. CARTON IS SEALED.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 8 2010, 08:58 PM~16834185
> *HAVE A FRIEND THAT HAS A CARTON OF MENTHOL HARDTOPS. WILL POST PICS AS SOON AS I GET SOME. CARTON IS SEALED.
> *


Are they for sale?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 8 2010, 09:23 PM~16834494
> *Are they for sale?
> *



THE WORD DUH COMES TO MIND :biggrin: YES THEY ARE FOR SALE, IM GONNA TRY AND POST SOME PICS OF THEM TOMORROW.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 8 2010, 09:58 PM~16834185
> *HAVE A FRIEND THAT HAS A CARTON OF MENTHOL HARDTOPS. WILL POST PICS AS SOON AS I GET SOME. CARTON IS SEALED.
> *


i wonder who that can be....... :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 9 2010, 01:10 PM~16840392
> *i wonder who that can be....... :cheesy:
> *



HE GETS ON HERE BUT DONT POST


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Aug 13 2009, 11:14 PM~14765413
> *HAD MY HARDTOPS FOR YEARS
> 
> 
> ...


could be for sale for the right price. still sealed.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Mar 11 2010, 03:51 PM~16863733
> *could be for sale for the right price. still sealed.
> *


 :0


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Mar 11 2010, 04:51 PM~16863733
> *could be for sale for the right price. still sealed.
> *


so what are you looking to get? lmk.... :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

what is the going rate for a sealed carton


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Mar 11 2010, 09:44 PM~16866447
> *what is the going rate for a sealed carton
> *



$50-$75 a pack so multiply by 10.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 11 2010, 09:50 PM~16866547
> *$50-$75 a pack so multiply by 10.
> *


daaauuummmm
got 5 cartones!!!
:wow:


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

FAIR ENOUGH... FIRST 700 AND ILL PAY SHIPPING


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Mar 12 2010, 07:01 AM~16868967
> *FAIR ENOUGH... FIRST 700 AND ILL PAY SHIPPING
> *



no discount for buying them all?


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

MAKE ME AN OFFER.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

OH MAN... FIRME64 YOU ARE ON MY GOOD LIST.

SOLD TO FIRME64.... PENDING PAYMENT TOMORROW

PRICE IS NOT GOING TO BE TOLD UNLESS HE WANTS TO DISCLOSE IT.


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: i need a carton


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

SOLD! AND PICKED UP. THANKS AGAIN FIRME64


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Mar 13 2010, 11:22 PM~16884906
> *SOLD! AND PICKED UP. THANKS AGAIN FIRME64
> *


Your welcome...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Mar 12 2010, 07:01 AM~16868967
> *FAIR ENOUGH... FIRST 700 AND ILL PAY SHIPPING
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Mar 13 2010, 06:03 AM~16878939
> *:biggrin: i need a carton
> *



i got yours and i know you got a hell of a deal too


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

I have a couple of these bottle that I used in my display, Do not need anymore, PM me if interested. have both the reposado as well as the oro ,like the one pictured in this thread. actual pic of bottle,


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

I have a couple of these bottle that I used in my display, Do not need anymore, PM me if interested. have both the reposado as well as the oro ,like the one pictured in this thread. actual pic of bottle,


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

ANYBODY KNOW HOW MUCH THE IMPALA CIGARETTE PACKS ARE GOING FOR NOW.... 2010


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

ANYBODY HAVE ANY IMPALA CIGARETTES FOR SALE IN NORTHERN CALI ?


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLEETMASTER_46_@Oct 26 2010, 07:18 PM~18917522
> *ANYBODY KNOW HOW MUCH THE IMPALA CIGARETTE PACKS ARE GOING FOR NOW.... 2010
> *



Yeah homie they ranger from $65- $125 that I found on here and there is some people that want $200 
Good luck on finding them for a good price. Im still looking for a pack. Some newbie had some on here for $65 and I was going to buy them, but he didnt want to post pics up. If no pics it did happen, meaning if you cant see the what your buying they probably dont have them.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Oct 27 2010, 07:51 PM~18926473
> *Yeah homie they ranger from $65- $125 that I found on here and there is some people that want $200
> Good luck on finding them for a good price. Im still looking for a pack. Some newbie had some on here  for $65 and I was going to buy them, but he didnt want to post pics up. If no pics it did happen, meaning if you cant see the what your buying they probably dont have them.
> *


I have a pack I'll let go. They are not in the greatest shape but they are still sealed. I am in the Fresno area. If you want them until something better comes along I'll take $50 for them. Let me know.


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowandslow64_@Aug 27 2009, 08:18 AM~14896471
> *damn i had a pack of those years ago had them on display in my ride for a long time came out from the gas station once and one of the girls in my car opened um a was smokin um :angry:
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

I sold some last year for 250 a pack!

But I just got back from mexico & got a couple of packs, I just picked up..............


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Dec 1 2009, 08:10 AM~15832119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much do they go for ????.........I need a pack


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 2 2010, 07:05 PM~18970947
> *I sold some last year for 250 a pack!
> 
> But I just got back from mexico & got a couple of packs, I just picked up..............
> *


whats up bro what part of mexico did you find the impala cigarettes? thanks


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEETMASTER_46_@Nov 16 2010, 12:00 PM~19083012
> *whats up bro what part of mexico did you find the impala cigarettes? thanks
> *




ive heard they dont make them anymore :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Nov 15 2010, 11:21 PM~19079996
> *How much do they go for ????.........I need a pack
> *


 :0


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

THERES A PACK OF IMPALA CIGARETTES FOR SALE RIGHT NOW ON THE SACRAMENTO CRAIGSLIST WITH PICS $200 OBO IF ANYBODYS INTERESTED


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEETMASTER_46_@Nov 22 2010, 08:20 AM~19131830
> *  THERES A PACK OF IMPALA CIGARETTES FOR SALE RIGHT NOW ON THE SACRAMENTO CRAIGSLIST WITH PICS $200 OBO IF ANYBODYS INTERESTED
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

HERE IS MY STASH 4 SEALED AND ONE OPEN IF THE OFFER IS RIGHT THEY MIGHT BE FOR SALE!!!
:biggrin: 
















THE RED ONES ARE MORE RARE THAN THESE!!!!


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

THE RED ONES ARE MORE RARE THAN THESE!!!!
[/quote]
How much you asking 4 this ??


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

i have 2 packs left one blue and one green im in hayward cal near the sf bay area going to storage this weekend to get them 200 a pack lol :0


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

I HAVE TWO PACKS FOR SALE...$100.00 A PIECE OR $200.00 FOR BOTH... :biggrin:


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

SOLD... :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> THE RED ONES ARE MORE RARE THAN THESE!!!!


How much you asking 4 this ??
[/quote]
A PACK ?
:biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

ive got two packs (one of each color) for sale $210 shipped in the us48. just took this pic....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Nov 16 2010, 11:45 PM~19088967
> *ive heard they dont make them anymore :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


they dont


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

I got a nice unopened green pack not sure on a price but make a good offer an there urs


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

HEAVY-CHEVY said:


> I got a nice unopened green pack not sure on a price but make a good offer an there urs


How much and where you at?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

HEAVY-CHEVY said:


> I got a nice unopened green pack not sure on a price but make a good offer an there urs



I'll trade you 2 underground Justin Bieber CDs......


----------



## Bert's (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi! I have 4 soft pack's blue's. Make an offer)


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

Bert's said:


> Hi! I have 4 soft pack's blue's. Make an offer)


How much you trying to get i just need one pack


----------



## Bert's (Dec 10, 2014)

still for sale!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bert's said:


> Hi! I have 4 soft pack's blue's. Make an offer)



What are you asking? I might take all 4


----------



## Bert's (Dec 10, 2014)

100$ for 1 pack. If you buy all of them i make good discount.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I just found Impalas Cigarettes on suncigarettes.com for $19 per pack


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I just found Impalas Cigarettes on suncigarettes.com for $19 per pack


That site looks shady. Only accepts western union as payment. 

http://cigarettepurchase-fraud.blogspot.com/2013/06/i-ordered-carton-o-gauloises-caporal.html?m=1


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

That website among other discount cigarette websites all fake. Take your $. U call 1-800 or contact #...fake ass recording.


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have 4 packs also 1 blue and 3 green they are the flip tops and not the soft


----------



## pjeezy415 (Sep 14, 2013)

impalaguy1964 said:


> I have 4 packs also 1 blue and 3 green they are the flip tops and not the soft


whats your asking price


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

150 a pack


----------



## Bert's (Dec 10, 2014)

still for sale!


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes they are


----------



## Bert's (Dec 10, 2014)

If you buy all 4 pack's i'll make good discount. Payment via PP


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Lol


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

2 packs left


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:roflmao: @ suckers paying big $$ for this crap cause it sais Impala :rofl::rofl:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

You could easily scan a box and reprint it. Crazy prices


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Pretty gay, I could see an OG accessory going for good $ but a pack of smokes just cause it sais "Impala" :roflmao:


----------

